# Need help; '87 Pulsar headlight switch probs



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry to post here, but there's no electrical discussion in the Technical Forum...

When I got my '87 Pulsar, I noticed that the dash lights worked intermittently and that I sometimes had to finagle the switch to get them back....and then eventually I'd lose them altogether. The worst part was that I'd lose my running lights, too.

Upon disassembling the Pulsar headlight switch, I discovered that there were 5 metal 'rockers' that controlled headlights, runners and instrument lights; These were 'rocked' by 5 plastic, spring-loaded 'plungers' mounted into the slider, which was actuated by the switch lever itself. 3 of the 5 plastic plungers were melted somewhat, so I went to a junkyard and found that the brass plungers from a mid-'80s Volvo rocker switch, when filed down, worked perfectly in place of the plastic plungers. I replaced 3 of the plastic plungers and the problem seemed solved...

Not. Tonight, my Pulsar again lost all lights except headlights. Arriving home, I again dissected the headlight switch to find: One brass plunger working perfectly, one brass plunger stiffened in its bore, one brass plunger heated and melted its bore enough to prevent correct operation and the tips of the remaining two plastic plungers melted down flush.

Here in WA state, Pulsar switches are the first things to go off of a junkyard Pulsar, except E-series distributors. Is anyone aware of a recall/aftermarket fix for this? Hit me at [email protected]. Thank you very much!


----------

